# Bread books.....



## ardge (Jan 4, 2003)

Can anyone tell me if _Bread Alone_ by Dan Leader or _The Bread Baker's Apprentice_ by Peter Reinhart are worth the purchase? I am off to get a new bread book soon and these top my list.

OR..........

Can someone give me a lead on another good bread book?

Thanks in advance,
RJ


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Check out this link for reviews and also run a search on each title.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

The Bread Baker's Apprentice is a great book for anyone who wants to learn about bread and breadmaking. There are a lot more than recipes in this book.


----------

